# crown land survey



## jack (Apr 10, 2011)

yesterday i was lucky enough to be invited to a herp survey by a local researcher. after some serious scrub bashing, that involved heath so dense we had to crawl, it made my day when i found this.


----------



## grizz (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice one mate, good size.

How would the boss feel about having an extra 4 kids for a few days?


----------



## scorps (Apr 10, 2011)

Very nice find mate


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 10, 2011)

wow I have seen these at the zoo here in Melbourne but couldnt get a really good look at them because they were really hidden in their enclosure.......lovely snake...beautiful head.....what a find...and thanks so much for sharing !!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that an Indianna Jones fedora?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Awesome find.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2011)

grizz said:


> Nice one mate, good size.
> 
> How would the boss feel about having an extra 4 kids for a few days?


 she'd love it!



waruikazi said:


> Is that an Indianna Jones fedora?


 
it's an akubra "safari" that has been reshaped up a bit. they are great reptile catchers


----------



## grizz (Apr 13, 2011)

jack said:


> she'd love it!
> I bet she would!


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 13, 2011)

jack said:


> it's an akubra "safari" that has been reshaped up a bit. they are great reptile catchers



They're also really good for photographing cranky snakes that wont hold still.

Drop your hat ontop of them, let them settle, lift up and snap away


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2011)

yes,done that too. 
harry butler often made good use of a hat when dealing with herps, i guess thats where my inspiration came from


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 13, 2011)

oh an enchanted herping moment,good find jack,what location was that roughly at?


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> oh an enchanted herping moment,good find jack,what location was that roughly at?


 
south of my place, a longer way south of yours...


----------



## gillsy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nasty angry *****, sorry i censored my own post


----------



## Bushman (Apr 13, 2011)

gillsy said:


> Nasty angry *****, sorry i censored my own post


They're actually not Gillsy. They're understandably defensive but if you handle them gently, sensibly and with due respect as Jack is doing, there's nothing nasty about them.
Good find Jack. I love doing this sort of work. It's always interesting and you never know what you might find.


----------



## jack (Apr 13, 2011)

little ones seem to be feisty, most big ones are fairly chilled in my limited experience


----------



## gillsy (Apr 13, 2011)

Bushman said:


> They're actually not Gillsy. They're understandably defensive but if you handle them gently, sensibly and with due respect as Jack is doing, there's nothing nasty about them.
> Good find Jack. I love doing this sort of work. It's always interesting and you never know what you might find.


 
Well the ones i've seen and handled are, all the Haplo's are.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 15, 2011)

I have often found them to make a large defensive display fuss, but I have never caught one to find out if this converts into them still being all riled up when caught or is just to dissuade predators from the in the first place. (Talking about stephensii actaully not really seen a wild broadhead. but are very similar so...)


----------

